# Appareillage AirPods



## elsydeons (24 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,

j’ai acquis récemment des airpods. Jusqu’à maintenant tout va bien hormis une situation qui m’intrigue.

Je dois toujours maintenir le bouton du boîtier quand je change d’appareil. Comme si les airpods oubliaient le dernier appareil. Je pensais que le fait d’utiliser mes écouteurs en ayant l’appareil dans les mains suffisait à les connecter mais non. Je sais voir le pourcentage de la batterie mais pas les connecter sauf si je recommence à maintenir.

Merci d’avance pour votre aide

Edit: je viens d’essayer à nouveau et les AirPods se connectent sur le dernier appareil et ignore celui que j’ai en main. Ils ne basculent pas d’un appareil à l’autre. Pourtant les 2 appareils sont sur le même compte Apple.


----------



## MrTom (24 Octobre 2020)

Hello,

Quels sont ces appareils mystérieux ? Quelle est leur version d'OS ?
C'est bien des AirPods et non des AirPods Pro ?


----------



## elsydeons (24 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Quels sont ces appareils mystérieux ? Quelle est leur version d'OS ?


Salut,

il s’agit des AirPods 2ème génération
Pour l’OS, tout est à jour je suppose et je ne sais pas comment voir celui des AirPods.

Je vous juste la màj: 3A283


----------



## MrTom (24 Octobre 2020)

Non mais tu as un mac ? un iPhone ? un iPad ? un Apple TV ?
Avec quelle version d'OS dessus ?


----------



## elsydeons (24 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Non mais tu as un mac ? un iPhone ? un iPad ? un Apple TV ?
> Avec quelle version d'OS dessus ?


Mal lu ton 1er message, sorry.

un IPad Pro 2018 sous IOS 14 et un IPhone Xs aussi sous IOS 14. Sur le Mac j’ai dû les appareiller une fois via le bouton et je pense que c’est depuis ce jour là que ça me fait ça. Mais le Mac ne sert que rarement et je ne connais pas son OS


----------



## MrTom (24 Octobre 2020)

OK c'est plus clair.

Je te recommande d'aller dans les préférences bluetooth de ton iPad, de ton iPhone et de ton mac, et de les faire oublier partout.
Et de recommencer une synchronisation d'abord sur ton iPhone ou ton iPad, sans appuyant sur le bouton (pas besoin) mais en ouvrant le boitier à proximité de l'un ou de l'autre.
Comme tes 3 devices sont sur le même compte iCloud, les AirPods devraient aussi être disponibles sur le mac (Menu Pomme > A propos de ce mac, pour connaitre sa version).

A noter que la fonction de bascule d'un appareil à l'autre ne fonctionne pas encore avec macOS (ou alors c'est encore un bug de catalina chez moi), mais fonctionne très bien entre les appareils iOS 14.


----------



## elsydeons (24 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Non mais tu as un mac ? un iPhone ? un iPad ? un Apple TV ?
> Avec quelle version d'OS dessus ?


Mal lu ton 1er message, sorry.

un IPad Pro 2018 sous IOS 14 et un IPhone Xs aussi sous IOS 14. Sur le Mac j’ai dû les appareiller une fois via le bouton et je pense que c’est depuis ce jour là que ça me fait ça. Mais je l’utilise OS


MrTom a dit:


> OK c'est plus clair.
> 
> Je te recommande d'aller dans les préférences bluetooth de ton iPad, de ton iPhone et de ton mac, et de les faire oublier partout.
> Et de recommencer une synchronisation d'abord sur ton iPhone ou ton iPad, sans appuyant sur le bouton (pas besoin) mais en ouvrant le boitier à proximité de l'un ou de l'autre.
> ...


j’ai déjà fait ça: oublier les AirPods et les réinitialiser. Au début je pouvais écouter YouTube sur l’iPad et recevoir un appel qui arrivais sur l’iPhone posé sur la table sans devoir changer quoi que se soit. Ici mes AirPods, quand je les présente sur un appareil, par exemple l’iPhone, je vois la batterie mais ils vont se connecter sur l’iPad si ce dernier a été mon dernier appareil. Ils ne veulent pas passer à l’iPhone si je n’appuie pas sur le bouton.


----------



## MrTom (24 Octobre 2020)

Chez moi, j'allume mon iPhone et j'ouvre le boitier et je les enfile. Ils se connectent à l'iPhone. 
J'allume l'iPad, le logo des AirPods apparait en haut à droite également au bout de quelques secondes, sans bip ni rien dans les oreilles. Au final, sans même lancer une vidéo ou de la musique, j'ai le logo sur les deux appareils en haut à droite.

Tes AirPods sont à jour, j'ai aussi la même version du firmware.

Est-ce que tu peux tenter quand même : 

De les oublier à nouveau, sur les 3 périphériques, dans les paramètres BT, lorsqu'ils sont rangés dans leur boitier.
De réinitialiser les réglages réseaux sur ton iPhone et ton iPad (*Réglages* > *Général* > *Réinitialiser* > *Réinitialiser les réglages réseaux*)
De re-syncrhoniser tes AirPods sur ton iPhone uniquement.


----------

